# Wedding dress



## Akasha (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, 
I'm just wadering how much would be reasonable to spend on a wedding dress?
Is there anywhere that sells them cheaper? Not online, as i would rather try on ect. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Caroline (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you want a proper wedding dress as in all white and flowing? Not sure if any are cheaper. Sometimes folks go for ball gowns or evening dress which can be nice too.


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2010)

maybe ask smile4loubie for some tips she is planning her wedding at the minute and has made a real good job of it maybe try debenhame or littlewoods, do you have a budget? x

Good luck.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 19, 2010)

Oxfam has several wedding shops - see http://www.oxfam.org.uk/shop/content/secondhandstore/bridal/locations.html Saving money, preventing waste, helping a charity - seems a good combination to me


----------



## HelenP (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you visited a Wedding Fair?  You can pick up all manner of wedding paraphernalia there at a cheaper price than shops, as often these are the only places the sellers show their wares, and therefore their overheads are much smaller than stores.

xx


----------



## Akasha (Oct 19, 2010)

We dont want to go over the top, but in the same sence we dont want to spend ?200 in the registary office. (Please odnt anyone take offence, each to their own, so long as your happy... (Ill be in a corner over here....))
And i dont see the point of spending ?500+ on a dress that i will wear once. 
Not visited any wedding fayre, missed one 2 weeks ago, as we hadnt even started taking about weddings.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 19, 2010)

Akasha said:


> We dont want to go over the top, but in the same sence we dont want to spend ?200 in the registary office. (Please odnt anyone take offence, each to their own, so long as your happy... (Ill be in a corner over here....))
> And i dont see the point of spending ?500+ on a dress that i will wear once.
> Not visited any wedding fayre, missed one 2 weeks ago, as we hadnt even started taking about weddings.



I went to the Birmingham Wedding show with my daughter last week and they had dressed for ?375 upwards so its defintely worth looking to see if there are any shows coming up in your area. A lot of shops sell the dresses that people have tried on in the shop (sample dressed) quite reasonable as well.

When is the happy day?


----------



## SacredHeart (Oct 19, 2010)

If you're looking for really cheap, George at ASDA actually do some nice ones, of all places!


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 19, 2010)

I paid 68 pounds for mine from bhs for my wedding last Sept  - look at my profile picture or Facebook pictures. Lots of people have said you cannot tell. It was in the sale and should have been 100 pound x


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 19, 2010)

As a single bloke I would not dream of advising a lady on this matter but you may find reading this article useful.  

I view Ms Freeman as my guiding light on matters fashion except when she criticises black jeans but then no one is perfect!    I hope for those readers who have already had to choose such a garment for themselves, or indeed had one chosen for them, do not find her observations upsetting (they are meant to be read with a smile, I think!  ) but a quick glance at dizzydi's profile pic suggests to me that she has avoided the perils outlined in both the first and second parts of the opening article very successfully.


----------



## margie (Oct 19, 2010)

I was going to suggest checking charity shops as they sometimes have dresses. You could also check the for sale section of newspapers, or see if you can find a local dressmaker.

I went to a wedding where the bride was approaching 40 and she opted for a knee length white dress from the high street and dressed it up. You could find something you really like.

If you do spend more then you could look for a style of dress that you could die and wear at other events.


----------



## newbs (Oct 19, 2010)

I had my wedding dress made for me by a local seamstress and this worked out much cheaper than a shop bought one although asda etc didn't do them then (10 years ago).  I told the lady exactly what I wanted, picked the materials with her etc so maybe worth a thought?


----------



## am64 (Oct 19, 2010)

im running a charuty shop now in a very affulant area ..but my prices are well cheap ... if you want to pm me your size and requirements i can have a look to see what we have and photo them for you


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2010)

I got married in a registry office and didn't want to go OTT with the dress. I found a dress I liked in C&A. It was a little more expensive than I intended, but thiry years on I can still use the dress for other occaisons and events.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 20, 2010)

I do quite like the look of this one..
http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...008010350085_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses
I need an A line dress or i just look fat. 

We are getting married in my moms local church, as i love the pastor who works there. known her for year. 

We dont have the date booked yet, going to the church to confirm this weekend.


----------



## bev (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely dress and good price too.Bev


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2010)

Akasha said:


> I do quite like the look of this one..
> http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...008010350085_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses
> I need an A line dress or i just look fat.
> 
> ...





Very elegant...


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Akasha,

I can't remember what time of year it was but spent a wonderful afternoon with my sons girlfriend last year getting her to try all wedding dresses in Monsoon on. they were gorgeous and reduced as low as ?40! well worth giving them a call to see if similar sale due this year?

By the way my son hadn't proposed and still hasn't but the photos we took on mobiles has him a little nervous!!


----------



## MCH (Oct 20, 2010)

A beautiful and very stylish choice.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 21, 2010)

That's a lovely looking dress! 

I can recommend the Monsoon outlet in Biscester - I got my bridesmaids dresses from there - they were evening dresses/gowns but perfect & much reduced! They had wedding dresses too...

Enjoy the dress hunting!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely dress...............have fun trying them on


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely choice there , really nice design, told you debenhams would be a good place


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful dress.  I got married 21 years ago and my dress was ?55 in a sale, a lovely dress too.  Hope you find the dress of your dreams.x


----------



## Akasha (Oct 22, 2010)

When i have confirmed with the church i will be dragging my friend around to try them on.
Or more likely she will drag me around as i think she's more excited then me


----------

